# Cat has just given birth advice please



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Just a quick answer please mum decided to break her waters on me this morning, 20 minutes later we have kitten one. She's chewed the cord and broke the sac, it was a bit distressing for her and ended up having the kitten under my daughters cot, we don't know if she's feeding or jot because they are both black an I don't want to move her, she bit my partners hand to shreds while it was coming out. We can hear the kitten moving and meowing shall we move them to make sure she is feeding?


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Sounds like she is a bit stressed. 
I would leave her to it for a while and just one of you go in to take a look. Its probably a bit much if there are heads peering at her from under the cot.
Im sure everything is just fine She won't probably settle down to feed until all the kittens are born.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_if its her first time shes probably in abit of a panic, keep the bedroom warm, and as said just you go in and try to sit with her, and speak calmly to her,hopefully once she has had them all, you can move them to some where that you can keep an eye on them. good luck keep us posted._


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Providing she is cleaning the Kittens, eating the Sack, and you can see her. I would leave her where she is for the time being at least until labour is finished.

The last thing you want is her abandoning the Kittens because she feels stressed or threatened.

However I must stress the importance of keeping an eye on her, if she looks in any distress or looks to be struggling with delivering a Kitten, you will have to intervene, rather than try and move her which will cause her stress, it would be more advisable for you and your partner to lift the cot away, leaving her in her chosen place for birth.

Good luck hope all goes well


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

We have 4 kittens
7:40
8:00
8:02
8:22

Only have three placentas but she has eaten them all, two still have their cords but she is busy cleaning herself so just leaving her to do it at the moment. First one she ran around the room with it hanging out but then she started cleaning them as they were popping out


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, cant wait to see pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,_


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Piccys would be good when you get a chance.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations to mummy  

kitten overload! Note to self ... NO I CANT HAVE ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Number 5 at 8:47 also black.


----------



## juzzyjuz (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats hun hope mum and babies are doing well. Its sooo exciting lol


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Number 5 at 8:47 also black.


Congrats! - Must be the time of year for black kittens 

Sounds like it was a shock to start with but she sounds like she's settling into it now, just keep an eye and as someone said before dont have too many people going in on her as she'll get too stressed.

Im sure she'd appreciate a bowl of water and a bit of food putting next to her nest


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

We put in some fresh meat, she went to have some and back into her box when the fifth one just fell out lol. Will upload some pics later hopefully they will look a bit less bloody. She's alot calmer now, my partner is sitting in the room with her because she wants someone there.

My five year old has seen them while she was eating and I've just explained to her that she can have one last look tonight but then she'll have to wait until they are old enough to come downstairs.

Hopefully, she won't have any more lol I think 5 is plenty.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats ! glad all has gone well - pretty quick birth too! xx


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Number 6 at 9:14


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She's going to be a very busy mum!! Congratulations again


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

They are all black, so when you look at her she looks like one big black blob


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

With 6 I hope shes a decent sized cat 

Over the next few weeks make sure you check her nipples regularly as with a large litter sometimes they can get sore and even bleed if left, be prepared as it may come to a point where you may need to help feed if this does happen.

Vets do have creams etc to help but like with humans it can put babies off suckling all together.

Hopefully she'll do well though, make sure you feed her loads as she's gonna need the calories :blink:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd say she's a medium sized cat. We've already got lots of cimi-cat in anyhow as we had a feeling she may abandon them and we've been shown how to tube feed by a local cat rescue centre and by the vet. Also contacted a breeder who lives near me and she was supposed to be around this morning to help out but her cat is also having kittens lol but she said she'll help me to tube feed if needs be


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_six !!!!! wow, you got your hands full lol.,,_


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> I'd say she's a medium sized cat. We've already got lots of cimi-cat in anyhow as we had a feeling she may abandon them and we've been shown how to tube feed by a local cat rescue centre and by the vet. Also contacted a breeder who lives near me and she was supposed to be around this morning to help out but her cat is also having kittens lol but she said she'll help me to tube feed if needs be


I think it osunds like you have been proactive which is a very good start! Congratulations on all the little furbabies, and when mum is ready, give her a big snug as she sounds like she is doing well 

Ems xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry I missed all the action this morning but congratulations on your lovely litter Hope you don't have to help mum with the feeding but great to know that you are well prepared and have help on hand too :thumbsup:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Boo I missed it! I even got my lazy bum out of bed early aswell. Ohwell congrats on the kittens  It definitely must be the time of year for black/black & white kittens  Think we have my ginger and a tabby chucked into the mix just to be awkward though.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

What I didn't really think about was how to tell them apart.

Going to let mum rest for a while before I begin handling and weighing them and sexing them.

How on Earth do I tell them apart? They all look the same  I don't want to put collars on them like I'd have done with pups


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

wow, 6  you going to be kept busy!!

congratulations on the safe delivery on the kittens, and well done mummy cat


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh fantastic! Were u expecting 5? That's brilliant news, u weren't that far behind me  hope she's ok, n keep us updated


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

We were expecting 3... 4 at the most.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

You can get coloured paper collars that I have seen breeders use on here.  Congrats on your litter.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Brilliant, I'll see if I can find them on eBay. Just bought a huge cat tree, some more litter trays, some pancaur? from hyperdrug I think it was called. 

Got some wind up toys, picked up 6 care guides for kittens to put into the kitten packs along with number for Cat Protection information on neutering vouchers. 

I wonder what else I can buy for them..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

these are the ones that I use:

10 Puppy Dog ID Bands Party Wrist whelping collar TYVEK | eBay UK

you can trim them very thin.

remember to weigh them, maybe do it at 5pm, then tom again at 5pm, with a big litter you need to make sure that they are gaining!

Did all the placentas show in the end? How is mum doing? You may have to show her their bums (!) so she can sniff and clean them, change bedding daily...Im sure Ive already told you most of this lol 

Glad that the breeder/rescue can help out! for kitten packs, fully vac,d wormed from 4weeks, insurance, food, litter, blankie, toys, erm.... :crazy: do a contract so they have to be neutered, even better do it before they go


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you very much, ordered them now.

Two kittens were born in one sac and only had one placenta. She has eaten five placenta's as that's all that came out, one of the kittens has a bit of alonger cord still on him but mum is sleeping - if she hasn't done it by the time I weigh them tonight then I'll cut it off.

Mum is fine, in the box asleep whilst the kittens are feeding, she seems very happy and glad it's over. I handled one of the babies very close to her so she could see and she didn't seem to mind but I did put it straight back. 

She's cleaned them all up and herself, doing pretty brilliantly I was so scared everything was going to go wrong.

How old can I get them neutered? They'll be ready 8th of July when they are 12 weeks old


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gratch said:


> It definitely must be the time of year for black/black & white kittens .


sadly, it is 



NicoleW said:


> Thank you very much, ordered them now.
> 
> Two kittens were born in one sac and only had one placenta. She has eaten five placenta's as that's all that came out, one of the kittens has a bit of alonger cord still on him but mum is sleeping - if she hasn't done it by the time I weigh them tonight then I'll cut it off.
> 
> ...


Oh my god one cord? sounds like twins!! 

Dont cut the cord, leave them, it will dry up and fall over the next 7-10days!
Alot of mine stay longer and just throw them once they have fallen off :001_smile:

Im pretty sure that the CP do early neutering at 12weeks so they could go at 14weeks old after being neutered, Im currently trying to find a vet who will do it near me, I cant deal with the worry, although everyone has it done I sit here worrying and it makes me ill  :crazy:

Even if you just weigh them daily and sit with my stroking her and gently touch one of them thats ok, as she is so young id take it very slow as anything could spook her, so just go as your going!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks so much will phone them next week to find out. I'm sure an extra 2 weeks with 6 lovely kittens won't do me any harm


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Thanks so much will phone them next week to find out. I'm sure an extra 2 weeks with 6 lovely kittens won't do me any harm


haha you say that now! :blink: :blink:

It is nice though Im keeping a raggie for a extra 3weeks as they are on holiday, he snuggles into my legs to sleep lol :laugh:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Kitten number one after running under the cot


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

hi there, i have been reading your posts and congrats to you and mummy cat... the pictures look so lovely... 

again my congratulations to you and mummy cat who looks like shes doing well...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww pictures..........:001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub: awww i want a little kitty now........._


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _awwww pictures..........:001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub: awww i want a little kitty now........._


Another one? You want one from everyone who is having kittens at the mo


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Kitten number one after running under the cot


Awwww love the pic when they are suckling!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

missye87 said:


> Another one? You want one from everyone who is having kittens at the mo


 i know !!!! i think i need to buy a BIG old farm house with plenty of land, so i can fit them all in.....,,


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats on your new additions, Glad all went well


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Just a couple more photo's sorry!

I can't stop staring at them, I think I'm in lub.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

omg they are just to cute :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwwwwwwwww,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

OMG They are soooooooo adorable :001_wub: I sooooooooooo want one!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ohh what little cuties


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwww I want one too!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh my - just look at them :001_wub::001_wub: such little sweeties already.
I adore black cats :001_wub:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats on your big litter!!

Hope all goes well


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

how many are you keeping?


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Adorable kittens, so glad it all went to plan for you and mummy. Every time I look at those kittens it makes me think of my one, Rose. I am probably unusual really, but when I got a kitten, I was wanting a black one. I love black cats, can't understand why others don't. Looking forward to seeing more photos as they grow


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> these are the ones that I use:
> 
> 10 Puppy Dog ID Bands Party Wrist whelping collar TYVEK | eBay UK
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link, my cat has about 5 weeks left but I like to be well prepared


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

so glad it all whent well. there lovely


----------

